# DVD/CD wird nicht erkannt............



## martinus (4. Januar 2004)

Hallo,
ich habe ein Problem mit meinem DVD Laufwerk.Wenn sich eine DVD/CD
während des hochfahrens im Laufwerk befindet, kann ich  diese ganz normal 
nutzen.Sobald ich das Medium aber gegen ein anderes austauschen will,
erhalte ich folgende Fehlermeldung: Überschrift: Datenträger ist unformatiert,
Texter Datenträger kann nicht gelesen werden.Er ist eventuell beschädigt,
oder verwendet ein Format,das mit Windows nicht kompatibel ist.
Mein Betriebssystem ist XP-Pro. und mein Bios von Amibios, hat jemand vielleicht einen Lösungsvorschlag........................
MfG 
martinus


----------



## Konstantin Gross (5. Januar 2004)

Mhh sind das selbst gebrannte CD´s? Und hast du das neue Firmware drauf?


----------



## martinus (5. Januar 2004)

Hallo,
nein es ist egal welche DVD/CD ich nehme.Firmware ist auch neu.                       Was mich auch irretiert,ist dasbei der Software Isobuster 1.4 nur mein Brenner angezeigt wird, nicht aberdas DVD-Rom,doch wenn ich unter optionen>Kommunikation nachschaue
ist die Einstellung bei SPTI, schalte ich um auf ASPI um erkennt Isobuster
das Laufwerk wieder,aber ich kann es trotzdem außerhalb von Isobuster nicht 
nutzen.Ich habe irgendwie das Gefühl das es mit SPTI/ASPI Einstellung
zu tun hat.Aber wie und wo kann man die für das System umstellen.
MfG
martinus69


----------



## zeromancer (7. Januar 2004)

ISO Buster darfst Du nicht als Maßstab nehmen.
Die Frage ist: ist dein DVD (was für eines eigentlich?) im Gerätemanager vorhanden? Wenn ja, dann kann es u.U. tatsächlich an den ASPI-Treibern (wnaspi32.dll) liegen. In diesem Fall kann ich Dir nur die Version von Ahead empfehlen, die auf der Nero-HP angeboten wird:

http://www.ahead.de/de/631940720530689.html

p.s. bitte nur die wnaspi32.dll verwenden!


----------



## martinus (7. Januar 2004)

Hallo,
Wohin muß ich die Datei wnaspi32.dll denn kopieren oder austauschen?
Mein DVD-ROM ist von Lite on HD XJ 166S und wird Hardeware ganz normal
erkannt.Der Treiber für das Laufwerk ist der neuste.
Wäre nett wenn Du noch eine Idee hättest.............
Gruß 
martinus


----------



## zeromancer (7. Januar 2004)

Mit der neuen wnaspi32.dll ersetzt Du die alte:

windows\system32\

Treiber für ein DVD? Welcher? Von Mircosoft oder direkt vom Hersteller?


----------



## martinus (7. Januar 2004)

Moin,
habe die alte gegen die neue von nero ausgetauscht.
Bin mir irgendwie sicher das es mit Aspi/Spti Einstellung zu tun hat,
ich weiß nur nicht wie und wo  (und ob überhaupt) man die ändern 
kann.
Mein Treiber ist der neuste Lit on...............
Gruß 
martinus


----------



## zeromancer (7. Januar 2004)

Ok, dann entferne den Liteon Kram und nimm einfach das, was MS Dir anbietet. Gibts doch nicht, dass ein Stino-DVD nicht funktioniert! Dann check nochmal alle Kabel am Gerät. Ansonsten gibts meiner Erfahrung nach keine Fehlerquelle, die zu solch einem Verhalten führt. Hast Du die Möglichkeit, ein anderes Laufwerk zu testen? Wenn ja, dann mach es und schau, ob es grundsätzlich ein Problem für Deinen Rechner darstellt, 2 Laufwerke zu betreiben.


----------



## martinus (7. Januar 2004)

Kabel und Stecker hatte ich bei Auftreten des Problems als erstes überprüft.
Zweites DVD-ROM ist auch vorhanden und mit dem hatte ich das Problem zuerst,
ich dachte vielleicht hat es ja eine Macke, worauf ich mir dann das Lite on
zugelegt habe.Doch selbe Problem wieder, also glaube ich nicht an ein Treiber
Problem.
Ist schon ein scharfes Ding...............................
martinus


----------



## zeromancer (7. Januar 2004)

Beide sind am selben Controller? Ist DMA eingestellt?
Mehr fällt mir nicht ein


----------



## martinus (7. Januar 2004)

Nein,ich habe nur das Lite on angeschloßen.
Was ist DMA?


----------



## zeromancer (7. Januar 2004)

In den Eigenschaften Deines IDE Controllers im Gerätemanager kannst Du das aktivieren (oder es sollte von Hause aus aktiviert sein). Es heisst "Direct Memory Access" und hat früher bei älteren Controllern Probleme verursacht.
Ich gehe aber davon aus, dass Du ein neueres (weniger als 3 Jahre alt) Board hast?


----------



## martinus (7. Januar 2004)

Da bich wieder.............
Mein Board ist ein Gigabyte GA-7IXEH
und bei den Einstellungen im IDE unter Primärer IDE-Kanal ist mein Brenner Gerät :0,unter 1. Gerätetyp:Aut.Erkennung,  2. ÜbertragungsmodusMA wenn verfügbar, 3. Aktueller  Übertragungsmodus: Ultra -DMA-Modus 5.
Bei meinem DVD-ROM Gerät :1 ist 1. und 2.  wie beim Brenner und bei 3. steht :
nicht anwendbar.
Hats vielleicht damit was zu tun?
martinus


----------



## zeromancer (7. Januar 2004)

Sieht wohl so aus, als läge es daran, was mich allerdings wundert. Beim booten Deines Rechners kannst Du doch auch sehen, inwiefern das DVD in Deinem Bios erkannt wurde. Was steht da? Da müsste doch auch etwas mit UDMA stehen oder?
Ansonsten fällt mir dann nur noch eines ein: das Ding wegschmeißen und... sorry... ein anständiges Gerät anschaffen. LiteOn sind Dinger ausm Baumarkt, würde ich persönlich nie in die Finger nehmen, aber nun gut.
Wenn Du aber wie gesagt grundsätzlich ein Problem mit 2 Geräten am IDE Port hast, bleibt noch die Chance mit der Master/Slave Einstellung am Gerät selbst. Die bitte mal checken, ob evtl. beide als Master gejumpert sind - dann geht da gar nichts, ist klar. Hast Du was am DVD umgejumpert? Wenn nicht, dannn steht es 100%ig noch auf Master.


----------



## martinus (7. Januar 2004)

Beide als Master gejumpert,was heißt denn das?
Ich bin kein Profi...............und welches DVD-ROM emfiehlst Du mir?
martinus


----------



## zeromancer (7. Januar 2004)

Ok, als Profi fällt man ja auch nicht vom Himmel  

Du hast an der Rückseite Deiner DVD/CD-Laufwerke eine kleine Leiste, auf der ein kleiner meist schwarzer Stecker sitzt, der sogenannte Jumper.
Am Gerät steht auch meist eine Erklärung dazu, was es zu bedeuten hat, wenn der Jumper auf irgendwelchen Pins sitzt. Im Zweifelsfall sagt das Handbuch darüber was aus, was bei Bulk (Gerät aus der Tüte) natürlich nicht dabei ist. Egal.
Wenn Du ein neues Laufwerk kaufst,  geht der Hersteller davon aus, dass es das einzigste seiner Art im Rechner sein wird. Das ist meist aber nicht der Fall. Zur Unterscheidung zwischen den 2 Laufwerken an einem Controller-Anschluß wird die Master/Slave Einstellung benutzt. Diese sagt: der Master ist Gerät 0, der Slave ist Gerät 1. Wenn Du also darüber keine Aussage machen kannst, gehe ich davon aus, dass Du die Werkseinstellung des Jumpers belassen hast. In diesem Fall ist Dein neues DVD Laufwerk  ebenfalls als Master eingestellt, was sich mit Deinem schon vorher eingebauten Brenner nicht verträgt.
Lösung: DVD ausbauen, hinten an der Rückseite den Jumper ausfindig machen und entsprechend der beschriebenen Skizze am Gerät (oder im Handbuch) auf "Slave" umstecken. Fertig.
Ich denke, das wird auch Dein Problem lösen!

Tja und als Empfehlung für optische Laufwerke kann ich aus Erfahrung nur 4 Marken  nennen: Plextor, Asus, Toshiba, NEC

Ich hatte selbst bisher ein ASUS CD-ROM 50x, das über 4 Jahre einwandfrei lief und damals das schnellste seiner Klasse war.
Ich habe desweiteren ein Plextor 12x CD-Brenner, der auch schon seit über 3 Jahren brav vor sich hin tuckert.
Ich habe ein DVD-ROM von Toshiba, das sehr schnelle Zugriffszeiten besitzt.
Ich habe ausserdem einen DVD-Brenner von NEC, der wirklich ALLE Medien "frißt".

Sicher hat jeder so seine eigenen "Favoriten", aber es war ja nur meine Meinung gefragt 

Also, ran an den Jumper und wir haben das Ding in trockenen Tüchern!


----------



## martinus (7. Januar 2004)

Habe ich konrolliert,doch auch ohne Erfolg.Man ist das ein ...................
Aber vielen Dank für Deine gut zuverstehenden  Erklärungen.
Gruß 
martinus


----------



## zeromancer (7. Januar 2004)

Hmm dann muss ich zugeben, dass ich mit meinem Latein am Ende bin - ich will jetzt nicht auch noch die Vermutung anstellen, dass etwas mit Deinem Controller nicht in Ordnung scheint...
Aber vielleicht doch noch eins: geh mal ins BIOS Deines Boards und sieh nach, ob der Slave-Kanal des Controllers, an dem das DVD hängt,  auch auf "Auto detect" o.ä. steht. Evtl. steht da noch "not active" oder "none".


----------



## martinus (8. Januar 2004)

Hallo zeromancer,
hatte gestern noch einen größeren bios Absturz und mußte erstmal  
rausbekommen wie ich mein bios wieder reseten muß.
Problem ist immer noch vorhanden und ich am suchen,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
Vielen Dank nochmal für Deine Unterstützung.
Gruß
martinus

PS:Solltest Du später nochmal eine idee haben,hier meine e-mail Adresse:
martinus@freenet.de


----------



## zeromancer (9. Januar 2004)

Oh mann, Kollege! Tust mir richtig leid, aber ich glaube, zumindest ICH habe mein Pulver verschossen  
Vielleicht findet sich aber noch DER Crack, der das Rätsel löst !?

Glück auf!

p.s. Werde diesen Thread aber weiterhin sehr aufmerksam verfolgen!


----------



## martinus (9. Januar 2004)

Hallo,
für alle die es interessiert, habe das Problem gefunden.
Habe mein Norton Internet Security deinstalliert und gegen Antivir und Zone Alarm
ausgetauscht und siehe da meine Laufwerke funktionieren wieder einwandfrei.
Außerdem hatte ich unter dem Forum: Windows und MS auch eine Beitrag ein-
gestelltefrag. geht nicht mehr............ und siehe da, auch das funktioniert 
wieder.
Was ich jetzt von Norton halte kann sich jeder selbst denken...................
Also bei ähnlichen Problemen und Norton Software einfach mal ausprobieren.
MfG
martinus


----------



## zeromancer (9. Januar 2004)

*kopfklatsch*

Das mit Norton hättest Du mal eher sagen sollen 
Ich halte seit Jahren absolut nichts von ALLEN Norton Produkten, diese sind wie Viren und lassen sich ja nicht mal gescheit wieder entfernen. Von mir aus könnte diese Bude schon lange vom Markt verschwunden sein, um anderen, besseren Unternehmen mit ihren innovativen Produkten Platz zu machen.


----------

